# Martial Arts in FIFE



## R.Gourlay (Jan 12, 2010)

Im from Kirkcaldy. Fife. Scotland.
Does anyone know what kinds of martial arts are around Fife?
and where? im interested to know what there is out there.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to MT and sorry but I have no ideal.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 12, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome to MT and sorry but I have no ideal.


 
No ideal what??


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey I have family in Kirkcaldy and all through that part of Fife!!

Depends on what you're looking for, Dunfermline has some Kendo, or if you go over the bridge to Edinburgh you can get iaido and kendo. http://kendo.org.uk/clubs/clubs-scotland/


----------



## morph4me (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Steve (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I could tell you where some great BJJ schools are in Fife, WA (just a couple miles from where I live).  Unfortunately, it looks like you live on a different island.  

Welcome anyway.


----------



## R.Gourlay (Jan 13, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Hey I have family in Kirkcaldy and all through that part of Fife!!



In kirkcaldy, whats there names may know them?

doing muay thai at fighting fit gym just now just interested what else is around the fife area.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------

